
Natural nuclear fission reactor - azernik
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_nuclear_fission_reactor
======
IntronExon
_Published in 2010, a controversial hypothesis about the origin of the Moon
proposes that the Moon may have been formed from the explosion of a georeactor
located along the core-mantle boundary at the equatorial plane of the then-
rapidly rotating Earth, 4.5 billion years ago._

Whoa, I didn’t know that was even an option. I thought Verneshots were scary,
but that’s just orders of magnitude more impressive.

